# My first Oris - Big Crown Pointer Date



## LB Carl

Don't know what took me so long to get an Oris, but I pretty much fell in love with this one when I first saw it in Baselworld 2018 news. I love the blue/gray dial and the dome crystal. It wears very comfortably. Just a couple of quick iPhone pics, haven't had time to take any proper photos yet.


----------



## aktodd

Very nice watch. I love my Big Crown Pro Pilot. Enjoy your new watch!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

aktodd said:


> Very nice watch. I love my Big Crown Pro Pilot. Enjoy your new watch!


Thanks, I'm glad I finally gave Oris a serious look. They make a lot of really nice watches including your Big Crown Pro Pilot.


----------



## socolinsky

I just tried on that very watch a couple of days ago, although with the green dial. I was quite impressed with the quality and fit. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## LB Carl

socolinsky said:


> I just tried on that very watch a couple of days ago, although with the green dial. I was quite impressed with the quality and fit. Enjoy your new watch!


Thanks. Yeah, the fit is excellent. It's one of most comfortable in my collection.


----------



## Jazzie01

It's a really nice piece, sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## Barge

Congrats and welcome to Oris.


----------



## sticky

Very handsome watch. Congratulations on joining the Oris club.


----------



## LB Carl

Barge said:


> Congrats and welcome to Oris.





sticky said:


> Very handsome watch. Congratulations on joining the Oris club.


Thank you! I do wish the power reserve lasted a bit longer, but otherwise it's a great watch.


----------



## word140

For the money its almost impossible to beat. Enjoy!


----------



## LB Carl

word140 said:


> For the money its almost impossible to beat. Enjoy!


Thanks. Yes, Oris is new to me and I'm very impressed with the quality and finish of watch. It's a keeper!


----------



## Wutch

Love this model/color - my watch GAS had mostly cooled, but this has re-ignited things a bit. I'm not going to buy it sight-unseen, and I'm not going to go out of my way to find it at an AD, but if fate should have us cross paths...


----------



## AKV

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## CaliMex

Congrats on your first Oris. It’s a nice watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1316409

That dial colour looks really nice. Well sized too.


----------



## pherret

The new blue/gray looks nice. Still love the HB-RAG green.


----------



## 1316409

Beautiful watch, considering it for my second Oris. The pics of both of these look nice. Enjoy them!
Niko


----------



## Stromboli

The saying "A picture is worth a thousand word's" comes to mind just looking at these two. Very nice watch wear it in good health. |>|>|>


----------



## LB Carl

niko.through.time said:


> Beautiful watch, considering it for my second Oris. The pics of both of these look nice. Enjoy them!
> Niko





Stromboli said:


> The saying "A picture is worth a thousand word's" comes to mind just looking at these two. Very nice watch wear it in good health. |>|>|>


Thank you both!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

ooooh! i had forgotten about these! thats a GREAT watch!!!! nice work. imma have to go try and see one of these in real life


----------



## Humanfactor

I was very interested in the Oris Sixty Five diver for the last year or so, kept looking at the various variants. Often I would go into a shop and check them out more closely. Each time I went in I would see that Big Crown Pointer Date next to them and think, "hmmm, that looks interesting" and then move onto the Sixty-Five divers... then this evening I was looking at a vintage Universal Geneva pointer date and thought, "where did I see that before".  which made me take a deeper look into this watch. I am now REALLY interested in it. LOL. 

Can you tell me if there is anything you might not like about the watch? I would also like any advice about the best place (price & service) to buy one. Thanks for showing your great watch.


----------



## jcc5024

Great looking watch. I have had my eye on these since they came out. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Does anyone know if this model is expected to be around for a while, or is it a 2018 limited edition?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

The Big Crown Pointer Date is one of the very few Oris watches I am interested in owning. I think it's of the few that I find unique to Oris... if I were to buy a diver's watch or a chronograph I would definitely pass on Oris. This one stands out on its own though, in the face of other Swiss brands.

I am probably going to buy the one with the black dial in 2019. I like the Movember edition one too but the mustache on the strap and on the case back are too corny (I totally support the cause though!!!).


----------



## bbjai

I also am smitten with the big crown pointer date. The Brown Dial is very catching but I have yet to obtain a blue Dial watch so I'm leaning towards that variant. Out of the whole oris line I think this is the one to get and I too am hoping to add it to my collection soon


----------



## LB Carl

Humanfactor said:


> I was very interested in the Oris Sixty Five diver for the last year or so, kept looking at the various variants. Often I would go into a shop and check them out more closely. Each time I went in I would see that Big Crown Pointer Date next to them and think, "hmmm, that looks interesting" and then move onto the Sixty-Five divers... then this evening I was looking at a vintage Universal Geneva pointer date and thought, "where did I see that before".  which made me take a deeper look into this watch. I am now REALLY interested in it. LOL.
> 
> Can you tell me if there is anything you might not like about the watch? I would also like any advice about the best place (price & service) to buy one. Thanks for showing your great watch.


I'm sorry, I didn't see this post until now. Just in case you're still looking for an answer...There is absolutely nothing I dislike about the watch. It gets more use than any other in my collection except a Panerai 233, because it wears so comfortably. I'm in NY and wasn't able to find the watch anywhere, and eventually got tired of waiting and bought it from Gnomon Watches. Got a good price from them and the process was without problem.


----------



## bbjai

How accurate is your oris pointer date? I'm very interested but I heard they don't regulate their watches is that true?


----------



## LB Carl

bbjai said:


> How accurate is your oris pointer date? I'm very interested but I heard they don't regulate their watches is that true?


I haven't noticed any issues, but I also haven't made any concerted effort to check on the accuracy. I used to be pretty anal about accuracy, but I gave that up years ago. I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## jerseywatchman

Love that Oris PD!! How is the lume - does it last a fairly long time?


----------



## LB Carl

jerseywatchman said:


> Love that Oris PD!! How is the lume - does it last a fairly long time?


Lume isn't very good. To my eyes, only the hands last a decent amount of time. I usually go for a walk in the evening and give it a charge before leaving. I can see the hands glowing, very dimly, after 20-25 minutes at most. But the rest isn't visible to my eyes even after 10 minutes.


----------



## rkmontana

Congrats. Cool watch!


----------



## colorblind

LB Carl said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get an Oris, but I pretty much fell in love with this one when I first saw it in Baselworld 2018 news. I love the blue/gray dial and the dome crystal. It wears very comfortably. Just a couple of quick iPhone pics, haven't had time to take any proper photos yet.
> 
> View attachment 13509501
> 
> View attachment 13509503


Super cool dial! Can u share the ref no? Cant seem to find one with that dial color.


----------



## LB Carl

colorblind said:


> Super cool dial! Can u share the ref no? Cant seem to find one with that dial color.


Thanks, it's a great color. This is from the receipt Ref. 01 754 7741 4065-07 5 20 63

Hope this helps.


----------



## colorblind

LB Carl said:


> Thanks, it's a great color. This is from the receipt Ref. 01 754 7741 4065-07 5 20 63
> 
> Hope this helps.


Sweet....thanks!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

this thread is a horrible influence. this literally just arrived today (ordered on Wednesday).

Movember edition... i love the colors so much but I really gotta get a new strap. i like the strap it comes with but the mustaches on it are too corny... but the cause is still good!!!


----------



## LB Carl

Looks awesome with a black dial, Shlomo! Is the strap a quick change strap? I want to start looking for one to replace the strap that came with my watch.

Wear it well!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

LB Carl said:


> Looks awesome with a black dial, Shlomo! Is the strap a quick change strap? I want to start looking for one to replace the strap that came with my watch.
> 
> Wear it well!


It is indeed a quick change. I love the color and feel to it too, and the buckle, but the little mustaches are just too silly for me. I think I want a lined leather strap in a similar color.


----------



## hopscottch

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> this thread is a horrible influence. this literally just arrived today (ordered on Wednesday).
> 
> Movember edition... i love the colors so much but I really gotta get a new strap. i like the strap it comes with but the mustaches on it are too corny... but the cause is still good!!!
> 
> View attachment 13737185


I'm soooo tempted by the colors of the Movember edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_samey

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Still working on a strap for it (didn’t like the one that comes standard), but massive fan of the watch itself.


----------



## mephisto

bronze checking in










4 month patina


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

hopscottch said:


> I'm soooo tempted by the colors of the Movember edition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The picture I posted doesn't do it justice. I will take more in a week or so when I get a new strap. :-!

I was having a hard time figuring out whether I wanted the Movember, the d.26 green, or the charcoal grey dial. When I saw the d.26 and the grey in person I was a little unimpressed, and thought the green of the d.26 would clash with a lot of my outfits. The Movember edition is just the most versatile for me. And the gold accents to it, especially on the dial, make it super unique.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

i_samey said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Still working on a strap for it (didn't like the one that comes standard), but massive fan of the watch itself.


Honestly really into that strap. What is it?? Can you link me?


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Randomly found this on Instagram. Oris is making this special edition for a Portuguese airliner. Not a fan of the logo on the face dial but I love the seconds hand colors. I think it's cool that Oris is coming out with more editions of this piece... wonder what's in store for the future.


----------



## LB Carl

i_samey said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Still working on a strap for it (didn't like the one that comes standard), but massive fan of the watch itself.


Nice! What's the strap in the picture? It looks good.


----------



## i_samey

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> i_samey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Still working on a strap for it (didn't like the one that comes standard), but massive fan of the watch itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly really into that strap. What is it?? Can you link me?
Click to expand...




LB Carl said:


> i_samey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Still working on a strap for it (didn't like the one that comes standard), but massive fan of the watch itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What's the strap in the picture? It looks good.
Click to expand...

It's the strap that came with the Halios Seaforth vIII.... Not sure if it can be bought separately.


----------



## hopscottch

Can't wait. The pictures you post may convince me to get it.



shlomo_the_grouch said:


> The picture I posted doesn't do it justice. I will take more in a week or so when I get a new strap. :-!
> 
> I was having a hard time figuring out whether I wanted the Movember, the d.26 green, or the charcoal grey dial. When I saw the d.26 and the grey in person I was a little unimpressed, and thought the green of the d.26 would clash with a lot of my outfits. The Movember edition is just the most versatile for me. And the gold accents to it, especially on the dial, make it super unique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

i_samey said:


> It's the strap that came with the Halios Seaforth vIII.... Not sure if it can be bought separately.


Thanks! I didn't see it available so I ended up buying a canvas strap from Barton for my Oris. Hopefully it'll look good.


----------



## Earl Grey

These are all really nice, but I like the modern reinterpretation better. Am I the only one? I mean this one:










When I bought my propilot two years ago it was a toss up between that and this, and I simply bought whichever I found a good used example of first.

Interestingly these modernized versions appear to be slowly being replaced with the more original cathedral hands versions. 2 years ago there were over 20 versions with the compartmentalized sword hands.

I have just never been a fan of cathedral hands. In fact, aside from Mercedes hands they are my least favorite. They just don't seem to belong on a 20th century design. I know this is totally subjective and I don't mean to rain on your parade. It's just that I am surprised that the sword hands version gets so little love around here. Any insights why would be much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

hopscottch said:


> Can't wait. The pictures you post may convince me to get it.











here's a picture with better lighting. i am supposed to get my new strap today, so when i do i'll post another pic as long as i like it. ;-)

damn i love this watch (and the whole series) so much.


----------



## Humanfactor

This is my first Oris. I have wanted one for years ever since I saw that red rotor  But as they say, other watches got in the way. I really like the history of the company and the story how they bought themselves free of the Swatch group. 

There are so many Oris models I like, it was hard to choose, but with my interest in vintage styled watches I acquired the Oris Big Crown (Original) Pointer Date. What I really like about this watch:
1. The extra large Crown (hence the name)
2. The Calendar Date with 31 above the 12.
3. The Pointer hand's pronounced red crescent.
4. Cathedral handset
5. The rounded/full hour numbers
6. The Oris 654 (ETA 2824-2) 25 jewel movement
7. Hesalite Domed Acrylic crystal
8. The pedigree of this watch model which dates back to 1938 making it one of the oldest watch models still in production.

Though this watch has some "miles" on it, my Timegrapher shows some strong performance metrics, with an Amplitude averaging slightly above 300 degrees, Rate at 5-7 seconds fast a day and a Beat Error >= 0.5ms

Needless to say I am in love with this watch. 

Cheers and Happy New Year to all. 
- Michael


----------



## hopscottch

Dang it! That is such a beauty.

How am I going to convince my wife I need this right after Christmas.



shlomo_the_grouch said:


> View attachment 13750859
> 
> 
> here's a picture with better lighting. i am supposed to get my new strap today, so when i do i'll post another pic as long as i like it. ;-)
> 
> damn i love this watch (and the whole series) so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i_samey

One more pic on a B&R Bands suede strap.


----------



## househalfman

Does someone know where to buy (and how much) the bracelet for this?


----------



## solalla

44 mm









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

finally got a new strap for my Movember edition. this is the Vintage Highley from WatchGecko in dark brown.


----------



## deepsea03

loving mine so far


----------



## Dean Learner

househalfman said:


> Does someone know where to buy (and how much) the bracelet for this?


Count me in for wanting an answer to this. Very curious to see this on non leather straps and a braclet.


----------



## bbjai

deepsea03 said:


> loving mine so far


Omg deep-sea where did you get that strap from its majestic.


----------



## cdow13

What a great first Oris! Congrats! Would love to add one of these to my ProPilot.


----------



## deepsea03

bbjai said:


> Omg deep-sea where did you get that strap from its majestic.


Thank you - its actually from Shinola - I don't know from what particular watch  but its very comfortable and matches the Oris well, thanks again


----------



## mplsabdullah

househalfman said:


> Does someone know where to buy (and how much) the bracelet for this?





Dean Learner said:


> Count me in for wanting an answer to this. Very curious to see this on non leather straps and a braclet.


I bought the bracelet for my Original Pointer Date (previous style to these newer ones) from forum sponsor Topper Fine Jewelers. I would check with them.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

on a hike today!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Silvek

Teaser picture of my new acquisition... more detailed pictures coming soon. What a great watch!


----------



## tmvu13

deepsea03 said:


>


That is a lovely one. I've been eyeing it and might just have to pull the trigger. I love the grayish blue tone. May I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## samir3

Earl Grey said:


> These are all really nice, but I like the modern reinterpretation better. Am I the only one? I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my propilot two years ago it was a toss up between that and this, and I simply bought whichever I found a good used example of first.
> 
> Interestingly these modernized versions appear to be slowly being replaced with the more original cathedral hands versions. 2 years ago there were over 20 versions with the compartmentalized sword hands.
> 
> I have just never been a fan of cathedral hands. In fact, aside from Mercedes hands they are my least favorite. They just don't seem to belong on a 20th century design. I know this is totally subjective and I don't mean to rain on your parade. It's just that I am surprised that the sword hands version gets so little love around here. Any insights why would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I know what you mean


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

deepsea03 said:


>


There always seems to be a photo that puts me over the edge for a new watch. This might be it 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

samir3 said:


> View attachment 13784359
> 
> 
> I know what you mean


Ah, one has been spotted in the wild! Would love to see a crown side profile to compare with the bronze one above. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice

Big crown sure makes winding easier. Big thumbs up for me!


----------



## rickt1152

It looks great. I have always been drawn to the bezel on the ProPilot series. Very classy.


----------



## mkawakami

deepsea03 said:


>


Something about this picture fills me with a great sense of calm. I may need to go spend $1,300 soon.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

My first mechanical watch was this big crown pointer date 36mm


----------



## mkawakami

Question for those who have the current version on the bracelet:

Is the bracelet comfortable or does it have sharp edges? I tried on an Oris classic date model that has a seemingly identical bracelet, and the bracelet was awful. 

On a side note the bracelet on my divers sixty five is also pretty bad. It's surprising given how comfortable and we'll executed the rest of the watch is.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

mkawakami said:


> Question for those who have the current version on the bracelet:
> 
> Is the bracelet comfortable or does it have sharp edges? I tried on an Oris classic date model that has a seemingly identical bracelet, and the bracelet was awful.
> 
> On a side note the bracelet on my divers sixty five is also pretty bad. It's surprising given how comfortable and we'll executed the rest of the watch is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I really like the bracelet on my pointer date however I also really like the bracelet on my 40mm divers 65 so I'm not sure how much my assessment helps you.


----------



## deepsea03

mkawakami said:


> Something about this picture fills me with a great sense of calm. I may need to go spend $1,300 soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Well worth it!


----------



## deepsea03

mkawakami said:


> Question for those who have the current version on the bracelet:
> 
> Is the bracelet comfortable or does it have sharp edges? I tried on an Oris classic date model that has a seemingly identical bracelet, and the bracelet was awful.
> 
> On a side note the bracelet on my divers sixty five is also pretty bad. It's surprising given how comfortable and we'll executed the rest of the watch is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


No issues wearing the bracelet - super comfortable on the wrist, and no issues with edges - I can wear it all day in total comfort.


----------



## MR028

mkawakami said:


> Question for those who have the current version on the bracelet:
> 
> Is the bracelet comfortable or does it have sharp edges? I tried on an Oris classic date model that has a seemingly identical bracelet, and the bracelet was awful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


I have a Classic Date with the 5 link bracelet and it is very comfortable, with no sharp edges. In fact, it was the beautiful bracelet with its polished edges that was the clincher in me buying this model as my "everyday" Oris.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

at the bar up my block. it's freezing out. here are some lume shots.


----------



## pernicie

Great choice. Congrats.

Enviado desde mi SM-T819 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JeffShoots

Nice watch ...ordered on Massdrop today


----------



## Vinel

Gorgeous pieces, do some of the models come with screw down crown (LE ones)?


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Vinel said:


> Gorgeous pieces, do some of the models come with screw down crown (LE ones)?


The current models all have screw-downs. Not sure about the previous ones.


----------



## Vinel

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> The current models all have screw-downs. Not sure about the previous ones.


Thanks, good to know. My older version does not lock in.


----------



## saffron62

Despite numerous searches both in the forum and on the web, I can't find a lug to lug measurement anywhere - can you provide this?

Thank you!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

kreugal said:


> Despite numerous searches both in the forum and on the web, I can't find a lug to lug measurement anywhere - can you provide this?
> 
> Thank you!


Do you mean the lug-to-lug height that spans the surface of your wrist? Or the lug width for the strap? (20mm on the current models). I'd have to measure when I am home to give you the former.


----------



## saffron62

I apologize I should have clarified - the height. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinel

Not the current model but I presume it remains the same, lug to lug is 49mm for the 40mm model.


----------



## Silvek

Yes, the lug to lug is specified as 49mm, but it wears closer to 47mm because of the way the lugs are angled.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

This is honestly the only watch I wear anymore. :-d


----------



## Jeff Scott

Silvek said:


> Yes, the lug to lug is specified as 49mm, but it wears closer to 47mm because of the way the lugs are angled.
> 
> View attachment 13862705


This bring up a question for me. Where is the "correct" point to measure from for this distance. Would/should it be the spring bars, or the farthest point between lugs?


----------



## Jo1s

Good looking watch, enjoy it.


----------



## BigBluefish

Beautiful watch. Especially the gray/blue dial. I just noticed these a few days ago. If funds permit this year... Just wow. This or the Aquis Bid Day Date. But really, I need a watch that's not a diver.


----------



## trebor2

Mine arrived today!


----------



## veggfodur

Really nice and classic watch you got there sir!


----------



## moreland4

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Marly

beauty


----------



## bluloo

Recently picked up a black dial 40mm on leather. Was torn on the black or blue, but I usually prefer black, so...

A stunning watch in person. Wears very well on the wrist and the execution - dial color, fonts, crystal, case shape, hand size etc - is pretty much perfect, IMO.


----------



## Oriscenter

great watches. My favorite is in bronze 80th anniversary


----------



## HotlineBirdman

The new red one shown off at Baselworld was pretty sexy, let me tell you


----------



## Ursa Major

HotlineBirdman said:


> The new red one shown off at Baselworld was pretty sexy, let me tell you


Photo?


----------



## flame2000

I miss the guilloche dial of the old Big Crown Pointer Date. The current fleet of pointer date are all printed dial.


----------



## CallMeJarob

Congrats!!


----------



## trebor2

HotlineBirdman said:


> The new red one shown off at Baselworld was pretty sexy, let me tell you


Doesn't look very red from the stock photo I have seen. How is it in the metal?


----------



## mfseverini

LB Carl said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get an Oris, but I pretty much fell in love with this one when I first saw it in Baselworld 2018 news. I love the blue/gray dial and the dome crystal. It wears very comfortably. Just a couple of quick iPhone pics, haven't had time to take any proper photos yet.
> 
> View attachment 13509501
> 
> View attachment 13509503


This is a great looking watch. It is next on my list to purchase for sure.


----------



## Gray_Panther

trebor2 said:


> Mine arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 13936597


Nice pick up!


----------



## mb8780

Just picked this up! Impulse purchase but it just really sang to me.

Love it. Put this Cordura sand strap on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

Gray_Panther said:


> Nice pick up!


Thanks! I'm itching to see the red dial now.


----------



## Gray_Panther

trebor2 said:


> Thanks! I'm itching to see the red dial now.


Are your plans to sell and buy the red dial if you like it!
I have been seeing some noticeable fluctuations in the market for the new pointer dates and thankfully your dial seems to hold the best value.


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Heads up ya'll: just saw Hodinkee has the D.26 version back in stock.
You know, the limited edition green-dial one that's not bronze.


----------



## Dean Learner

samir3 said:


> View attachment 13784359
> 
> 
> I know what you mean


Only just discovered the sword hand versions. Definitely a new obsession. Love that the WR is bumped to 100m with theses models too. Thanks for the pic


----------



## pebe

How do these look on bigger wrists? Like 7.5 or bigger. I usually find 41-43 is my preference but I love the look of them. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mfseverini

My first Oris. I was thinking the 36mm would be a better fit, but I really wanted the blue/gray dial. With the curved lugs I feel it fits well on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## trebor2

mfseverini said:


> My first Oris. I was thinking the 36mm would be a better fit, but I really wanted the blue/gray dial. With the curved lugs I feel it fits well on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14116751


Agreed. I have the same wrist size and sometimes 40mm can look a little big, but the Oris is just right.


----------



## Trotters

Dammit! That's another one i now _have to add to my want list.........._


----------



## Amateur Hour

Mine is in the mail as we speak....cant wait to get it on wrist. Such a beauty!


----------



## Smudge62

flame2000 said:


> I miss the guilloche dial of the old Big Crown Pointer Date. The current fleet of pointer date are all printed dial.


I agree entirely. I don't know why they ditched them. I don't mind the new colours but I think they look a bit flat and insipid compared with the intricate designs and raised indices on the originals.


----------



## hyjadenlee

Congrats on your new watch! I also got my 36mm Pointer Date Bronze recently! I was hoping my wrists could pull off 40mm ones since they offer more options for strap change, but they were way too big on my 6.25 inch wrists. 
The watch looks great on your wrist though!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi amateur! How are you doing with your new pointer date? I just got mine yesterday, blue dial on steel. Is your watch the same or a bronze case? Could you tell me if its time keeping is tolerable. Would be interested if you are going to keep it on a winder or hand wind it when not in use. Good health Graham U.K.


----------



## bigjaymofo

Going to take a look at the blue dial version on Monday. I think I will be adding this one to my collection.


----------



## trebor2

Anybody got the red dial yet? Photo's?!


----------



## TankCommander1554

The red dials seem to slowly making there way online - I'd love to see a red on bracelet.


----------



## Axel Brass

I own the Blue 40mm and thinking of getting the 36mm bronze. Would anybody have a picture of how the bronze looks aged naturally?

I don't own the red dial, but thought this pic from the recent fratellowatches article was very interesting. The author of the article (Michael Stockton) took the red dial and placed into a bronze case.

I can't seem to link directly yet as a newbie, so here's the picture uploaded,


----------



## TankCommander1554

Axel Brass said:


> I own the Blue 40mm and thinking of getting the 36mm bronze. Would anybody have a picture of how the bronze looks aged naturally?
> 
> I don't own the red dial, but thought this pic from the recent fratellowatches article was very interesting. The author of the article (Michael Stockton) took the red dial and placed into a bronze case.
> 
> I can't seem to link directly yet as a newbie, so here's the picture uploaded,
> 
> View attachment 14235133


Cool combo!


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

mfseverini said:


> My first Oris. I was thinking the 36mm would be a better fit, but I really wanted the blue/gray dial. With the curved lugs I feel it fits well on my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14116751


Homie that fits you perfectly--just always looks awkward to me when I see it on the right-hand... but you do you!! =)


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Hood din kee is collaborating w oris

My bet is a new colour for the big crown pointer date 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Wahlaoeh said:


> Hood din kee is collaborating w oris
> 
> My bet is a new colour for the big crown pointer date
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Doubt it... see what I said in my thread about this collab. : )


----------



## ooshaugh1

Axel Brass said:


> I own the Blue 40mm and thinking of getting the 36mm bronze. Would anybody have a picture of how the bronze looks aged naturally?
> 
> I don't own the red dial, but thought this pic from the recent fratellowatches article was very interesting. The author of the article (Michael Stockton) took the red dial and placed into a bronze case.
> 
> I can't seem to link directly yet as a newbie, so here's the picture uploaded,
> 
> View attachment 14235133


That looks great but think the green suits the bronze better


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

New strap: Hodinkee Lined Color No. 8 Shell Cordovan. Was waiting for this to come back in stock for a long time. Probably the last time I am ever buying a Hodinkee strap unless I want a second one of these. (Movember Edition!)


----------



## hmalik

Congratulations.... looks very nice


----------



## TankCommander1554

shlomo_the_grouch said:


> New strap: Hodinkee Lined Color No. 8 Shell Cordovan. Was waiting for this to come back in stock for a long time. Probably the last time I am ever buying a Hodinkee strap unless I want a second one of these. (Movember Edition!)


To my eye this has a very pleasant dressy quality - not overly dressy, but just enough to be at home in jeans or a suit.


----------



## Wistshots

Here’s this little fella


----------



## FarmKid

Wow those photos look fantastic! I was at store who retails Oris, Breitling, Tag Heuer, Movado, Citizen, Baume & Mercier, Raymond Wiel this weekend. I was totally drawn to the Oris display. That light blue dial just looks fantastic and I think would look great in so many settings. I can see it working well in the office or casually on the weekends. Prior to seeing these in person my wishlist (1. Speedmaster 2. 36mm Rolex 3. Tag Aquaracer) Now, that Oris might just have to go into the #2 slot ahead of the Rolex.


----------



## jcar79

My blue dial is en route and should deliver tomorrow. Pumped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonis

I'm on the verge of purchasing a pointer date 40mm light blue dial. Looking around for the best shop / deal. Was really impressed by how nice the watch feels and how comfortable it wears. I prefer it over the 65 for example, which to me feels less solid / smooth.


----------



## fenil123




----------



## fenil123




----------



## jcar79

fenil123 said:


> View attachment 14342201


Great looking strap. May I ask where you purchased it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonis

After some thinking time, I got mine today! Changed the default strap to this official one from Oris, imo the darker brown makes the dial pop much more. 
Did you also get yours in a 'retro' styled box with colored Oris logo?
Also got a beautiful Oris x Wingback leather wallet with it .


----------



## jcar79

Thonis said:


> After some thinking time, I got mine today! Changed the default strap to this official one from Oris, imo the darker brown makes the dial pop much more.
> Did you also get yours in a 'retro' styled box with colored Oris logo?
> Also got a beautiful Oris x Wingback leather wallet with it .
> 
> View attachment 14342923


That strap pairs much better with the blue dial. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fenil123

jcar79 said:


> Great looking strap. May I ask where you purchased it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, it came with the watch.


----------



## j1n

great pick. still looking into my first oris but this is up there in my choices.


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## adamz28

I really do like the machines finish on the bezel. It adds great dimension.


----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## Jolanta




----------



## mooonman321




----------



## [email protected]

great looking watch and wears comfortably on my wirst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> great looking watch and wears comfortably on my wirst
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

Beautiful! I love the strap with that dial! I was debating on getting a Big Crown Pro Pilot or the Pointer Date! I think you just helped me make that decision!


----------



## Billy26

LB Carl said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get an Oris, but I pretty much fell in love with this one when I first saw it in Baselworld 2018 news. I love the blue/gray dial and the dome crystal. It wears very comfortably. Just a couple of quick iPhone pics, haven't had time to take any proper photos yet.
> 
> View attachment 13509501
> 
> View attachment 13509503


It's beautiful

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Congratulations and as of today, your're speaking to the converted! Last March, I attended a RedBar gathering here in Calgary. This particular venue was sponsored by Oris which spawned a wee bit of yearning for one watch in particular, the Oris 65 Heritage Diver. I was fortunate enough to try it on and then buy one second hand. At the same time, I recall seeing their Big Crown Pointer Date models and ever since then, I felt something else starting to germinate. Now I couldn't remember whether I tried it on then so today I went to a local AD and strapped one to my wrist. Big mistake, I was smitten and I subsequently caved. The AD was extremely helpful and also gave me a discount that they had offered to those in attendance at the March event. Ok, enough rambling, here she is....the 40mm Big Crown Pointer Date. I reckon I've become a fanboy......


----------



## Moonlighting

Went to look at IWC Pilots watches, but got sidetracked. I pick it up, officially, next week.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moonlighting

Pictured below on a Hirsch Performance strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mephisto

natural patina check on my wife's BCPD after just over a year


----------



## Axel Brass

mephisto said:


> natural patina check on my wife's BCPD after just over a year


Thanks you answered my question on how the Oris Bronze patina's!

Did you find the patina get's onto your shirts though?

I ended getting the same as yours but in Steel.... still yearning for the bronze though and might pick up the diver with some bronze,


----------



## Thecroce

One of my fav watches


----------



## dustytriumph

Humanfactor said:


> This is my first Oris. I have wanted one for years ever since I saw that red rotor  But as they say, other watches got in the way. I really like the history of the company and the story how they bought themselves free of the Swatch group.
> 
> There are so many Oris models I like, it was hard to choose, but with my interest in vintage styled watches I acquired the Oris Big Crown (Original) Pointer Date. What I really like about this watch:
> 1. The extra large Crown (hence the name)
> 2. The Calendar Date with 31 above the 12.
> 3. The Pointer hand's pronounced red crescent.
> 4. Cathedral handset
> 5. The rounded/full hour numbers
> 6. The Oris 654 (ETA 2824-2) 25 jewel movement
> 7. Hesalite Domed Acrylic crystal
> 8. The pedigree of this watch model which dates back to 1938 making it one of the oldest watch models still in production.
> 
> Though this watch has some "miles" on it, my Timegrapher shows some strong performance metrics, with an Amplitude averaging slightly above 300 degrees, Rate at 5-7 seconds fast a day and a Beat Error >= 0.5ms
> 
> Needless to say I am in love with this watch.
> 
> Cheers and Happy New Year to all.
> - Michael


This watch is such a stunner. I like the look of this iteration so much better than the current versions. Overall I feel the proportions throughout are much better. I love that: the bezel appears larger with a finer coin edge and sits on the case, not in it, I like this case better, the larger crown, the deeper lunette pointer, the better use of space in the dial design, (I think the contemporary dials look empty in the center which for me makes the dial and watch look larger), I like this font better. I think the current versions look 'fashionably' designed overall. This looks toolish and purposely designed. I feel this design imparts a vintage feel that I find much more attractive.


----------



## billa84

Is 36mm version made for female audience? 
i'm considering it, and prefer smaller dial watch due to vintage/dress watch factor.
who has it here? and what you think about it?


----------



## eudaimonean

billa84 said:


> Is 36mm version made for female audience?
> i'm considering it, and prefer smaller dial watch due to vintage/dress watch factor.
> who has it here? and what you think about it?


36mm is firmly a unisex size IMO. Wearable on a man as a more restrained/vintage look, and comfortably sized for women to wear as well.


----------



## Henrik A

There is just something about the Oris Pointerdate, what a Beautiful watch!









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## watches4ever

Very smart looking and classic looking


----------



## mephisto

Axel Brass said:


> Thanks you answered my question on how the Oris Bronze patina's!
> 
> Did you find the patina get's onto your shirts though?
> 
> I ended getting the same as yours but in Steel.... still yearning for the bronze though and might pick up the diver with some bronze,


sorry for the delay, didn't see this til now. it's actually my wife's watch but she hasn't reported any staining from the case. 36mm on that one is a great size IMO. the stock strap (18mm at the lugs) tapers down a lot at the buckle so i would upgauge to something with no taper and be very happy to wear it on my 7.5"


----------



## Slipangle

My first Oris Big Crown pointer date. Purchased new in 1994.
I'll see if attaching these pics works. New member here.


----------



## Slipangle

I too am fond of the older models with the decorated dials. I also bought a black dial pointer date at the same time, which I sold ten or 12 years ago. And an Oris wrist alarm which I still own. I was drawn to the Oris watches back in the nineties because they were very reasonable for a Swiss watch, and because of the handsome dials, and partially because of their size, having very thin wrists. Got them before the trend to much larger watches, which I have no interest in.


----------



## Slipangle

billa84 said:


> Is 36mm version made for female audience?


I always smile to myself when I see some folks refer to anything 38 mm or less as a "small" watch. 
When men's watches were generally rarely much larger than 34 or 36 mm for decades, prior to the move to super size watches.
I still like smaller watches. Partially because I have very thin wrists, but also because I consider them more "traditional".


----------



## composer

Slipangle said:


> My first Oris Big Crown pointer date. Purchased new in 1994.
> I'll see if attaching these pics works. New member here.
> View attachment 14764927
> View attachment 14764929


Man, what a beauty; both watch and box design.


----------



## composer

Slipangle said:


> I always smile to myself when I see some folks refer to anything 38 mm or less as a "small" watch.
> When men's watches were generally rarely much larger than 34 or 36 mm for decades, prior to the move to super size watches.
> I still like smaller watches. Partially because I have very thin wrists, but also because I consider them more "traditional".


Yep, I agree. For much of wristwatch history it pretty much was the norm for watches to be what we now consider "small". Having a small wrist too, 34-36mm cases are my sweet spot.


----------



## watches4ever

Excellent and looks very good. Just bought a bronze one brown dial version. My first Pointer date and complements my other Oris; a 65 Diver 40 mm.


----------



## Yukoner1

Slipangle said:


> I always smile to myself when I see some folks refer to anything 38 mm or less as a "small" watch.
> When men's watches were generally rarely much larger than 34 or 36 mm for decades, prior to the move to super size watches.
> I still like smaller watches. Partially because I have very thin wrists, but also because I consider them more "traditional".


Also totally depends on the watch. I have a Hardwood automatic that I absolutely love, and it's a 39mm but wears a lot, lot smaller, more like a ~34mm. And despite it's smaller size (or, appearance), it's an awesome timepiece. Also agreed, the smaller sizes are definitely more "traditional". Not that I'm hating on the larger sizes that are more popular these days.


----------



## reuben3

New to Oris! I got myself a brown dial pointer date. First thing I did was wind it about 30 turns (definitely less than 40 turns). Hope I didn't break anything.


----------



## Slipangle

You should be fine, Reuben3. They say that you can wind a mechanical movement safely until the crown stops. With no forcing it. 
I tend to stop winding short of that point though. But 30 turns for your Oris should be just fine. 
Going to post pictures of it?


----------



## lonewitness

Was thinking of getting the same color but when I saw this watch at the shop it was wrapped in plastic and the blue seemed a little bit faded was that the case for everybody else as well? because the blue pops a lot more in online pictures than I saw in real life and I'm not sure if it's the plastic or if it's my screen showing me more saturated colors


----------



## jam3s121

Are the numerals lumed on the blue/gray dial watch? Someone commented on hodinkees write up the it wasn't.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

Lovely Pointer date with a killer color for the dial! I have a 36mm version with a mint green dial with a bronze case and I love it!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

jam3s121 said:


> Are the numerals lumed on the blue/gray dial watch? Someone commented on hodinkees write up the it wasn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes, they are lumed.


----------



## jam3s121

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Yes, they are lumed.


Thanks, is anyone able to PM me an acceptable price for these new from an AD? I want the blue dial one. It would be my first watch over $500. I know two AD's that have it in stock but I have never neogitated the price on these. Gnomon has it for $1350 which I think is a fair price and would hope a regular local AD would match this w/o sales tax. Is that asking too much?


----------



## PassionforHorology

Oris Original Pointer Date checking in! Love the blue dial and suede strap combo! Just put a paratrooper strap on mine last night! Pointer date models are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## PassionforHorology

Just got my Oris Original Pointer too! I have a slightly different model, the numbers being more white rather than blue..I completely agree with all you've said regarding the "Original" pointer date models compared to the new ones. I believe mine was produced in 2012..bought it new this month, and yeah it has a few very light scratches on the case, but the plexi crystal is immaculate and the movement is in good shape, my only gripe is a slight "clicking" sound when the rotor moves sometimes, not all the time but every once in a while. I'll include a photo of mine below on a James Bond Paratrooper strap from CheapestNatoStraps! Best of luck with your beautiful Oris!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Slipangle said:


> My first Oris Big Crown pointer date. Purchased new in 1994.
> I'll see if attaching these pics works. New member here.
> View attachment 14764927
> View attachment 14764929


Beautiful watch! Welcome to the forum. Seeing your watch, and similar models, back then in stores made me fall in love with the Big Crown back then. After years of collecting I always came back to this model. I finally purchased one several years ago. I absolutely love mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionforHorology

Just received my Forstner JB bracelet, I know it's usually a Speedmaster thing but god damn it looks good on the pointer date!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent

Recently gave away my unused Big Crown to a cousin as a marriage present. 

I really miss it, hoping Oris launches the Pointer Dates with the 400 movements soon as I really want to buy one back!


----------



## one onety-one

Does anyone have suggestions for a leather strap similar to the stock one for the Pointer Date - the not quite suede, slightly distressed look?


----------



## Lu..

I'm digging this shade.....website says dial is black, but it looks brown......anybody have this reference.....01 754 7741 4064-07 8 20 22






Big Crown Pointer Date


Stylish and popular the world over: these new aviation watches have it all. The pointer calendar movement has been an Oris favourite for over 70 years. With sapphire glass for extreme shock and scratch resistance they are equal to the challenges of modern life.




www.oris.ch


----------



## dustytriumph

PassionforHorology said:


> Oris Original Pointer Date checking in! Love the blue dial and suede strap combo! Just put a paratrooper strap on mine last night! Pointer date models are incredibly beautiful!


This is easily my favorite iteration I've seen.


----------



## dustytriumph

PassionforHorology said:


> Just got my Oris Original Pointer too! I have a slightly different model, the numbers being more white rather than blue..I completely agree with all you've said regarding the "Original" pointer date models compared to the new ones. I believe mine was produced in 2012..bought it new this month, and yeah it has a few very light scratches on the case, but the plexi crystal is immaculate and the movement is in good shape, my only gripe is a slight "clicking" sound when the rotor moves sometimes, not all the time but every once in a while. I'll include a photo of mine below on a James Bond Paratrooper strap from CheapestNatoStraps! Best of luck with your beautiful Oris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a great looking iteration. What movement in this one?


----------



## dustytriumph

mephisto said:


> natural patina check on my wife's BCPD after just over a year


This patina is fantastic!


----------



## trebor2

Deleted.


----------



## mfseverini

dustytriumph said:


> This patina is fantastic!


Wow that patina looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101

My next watch will be an Oris BC Pointer Date. This thread is making me drool!


----------



## Fattmlagg69

That dial with the red date pointer is an awesome combo!


----------



## flame2000

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! Welcome to the forum. Seeing your watch, and similar models, back then in stores made me fall in love with the Big Crown back then. After years of collecting I always came back to this model. I finally purchased one several years ago. I absolutely love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope Oris brings back these guilloche dials. Absolute beauty.


----------

